# K10 Fresh - Rubber Flap; keep or not?



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

This comes up here and there, but i haven't found any "with and without" comparisons.

The K10 Fresh (certainly the one i'm using) has a bit of clumping going on. It's not the end of the world, but just wanted to get some thoughts about that rubber flap inside...

what is it actually for and what are people's thoughts on removing it? Apparently, it is missing from some machines from the outset.

Thoughts seem to be it is an anti-static device, or perhaps to help regulate dose.

I'm not so bothered if the dose occasionally suffers, as i tend to weigh them all anyway. I can't see an issue with static, in London? Also guessing that grind retention goes way down without it.

Obviously i could just remove it and find out, but great to have thoughts from others who have tried with and without for comparison before i do that...especially as those hex screws seem to defy all my allen wrenches!

Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Eureka Zenith 65E doesn't have one and it's OK without it. I would think the rubber flap is a little like the grid on the mini E. Little bit of holdback to try and prevent static and push everything together for flowing down the chute. Didn't exactly work out that way with the Mazzer grid. I removed it and would never put it back....the flap, is a better way than the grid.....you can only try it without....you might get little clumps flying out though as the sweep arms could tend to fling them out....but probably less clumped up retention.


----------

